# aquatic plants poisonous to horses?



## panenofarms (Jun 4, 2009)

I have approximately 10 200 gal water tanks for horses. 
Is it possible to create a small eco system in each tank so that I do not continually have to empty the water an refill? 

I am using mosquito fish to abate mosquito problem in the summer. The tech suggested I plant 1 or 2 aquatic plants in each tank so the fish could reproduce. Lilies were suggested...
How can I determine if there are issues with toxicity, or ill effects, in aquatic plants with horses?

Some tanks grow alge. Wha can I use to keep them cleaner?

Your help/ suggestions are appreciated.


----------

